# Game On tuna and blue marlin



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

*Game On tuna and blue marlin *

Fished out of Venice Thursday/Friday, ended up keeping 10 yellowfin, had 1 about 120, 3 or 4 close to 100 and some smaller ones. Also tagged a nice blue marlin the second morning. Caught a bunch of small yf right at legal size and released them. Kinda weird, only a couple blackfin and skipjack but a bunch of juvenile yf. Weather was awesome, had Allen's son and his buddy who had never been offshore and they had a ball! Thanks to Allen and Captain Bill for a great trip. First December blue marlin, a nice late gift from Santa! Happy New Year to everyone and ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice work John! Now bring me some tuna!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Good work on the Marlin.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Good job John. Always nice to catch a Blue one in the winter.


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wished i was there!!!Awsome way to bring in the new year.:thumbup:


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

So cool!!!! Nice haul and congrats on the December Blue! Only one place yall could have been to do that......Green like a Christmas tree????? Nice job man! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> Good job John. Always nice to catch a Blue one in the winter.


 No doubt Myles! Thanks everybody!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice report.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Tuna*

Tuna was delicious. Thanks John!

Mike


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome job...looks so fun!


----------

